

Show HN: A St Patrick's Day Promo:  Soylent Green Is Keto - ketosoy
http://www.ketosoy.com/products/soylent-green/

======
ketosoy
As a maker of a food product that falls into the new food category of
"soylents" we constantly get questions about the relationship between the name
and the movie. We thought we'd have some fun with it and sell a limited-
edition version that was actually green.

We decided to make two versions, one that plays up the dystopian nature of the
film and another that plays up the Irish. Aside from a slightly different
label on the bag, they're the same product.

